# Is a Rusty Plow a Problem?



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

If so, is there a way to clean it up if you don't have a spare sandblaster system in your garage?


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Snow will stick to it just put a wire brush in a drill clean it up and spray paint it


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rust will not only shorten the life of your plow but also plow will not be as efficient as snow won't slide off easily. Probably no need for a sandblaster - just clean off the heavy rust and loose pain with a wire brush. A brush wheel on a grinder or heavy duty drill works well for this,Then prime and paint with heavy duty paint made for rusty metal applications. I like rustoleum. 

How rusty we talkiing here - got a picture?


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually rolled and brushed mine with rustoleum and liked the way it came out. I didn't have access to a sprayer and didn't want to pay more for spray cans, Quart of rustoleum primer and topcoat are 10 bucks each


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

This is how she turned out


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Turned out real good Rick!


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

THX - got some good advice from forum members


----------



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/2595625151.html

Here's what I'm going to look at this morning. He said by email he'd do $1700...so that's my new starting point for negotiations. Anything else to look for on an 86 ramcharger?


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

That is pretty rusty based on picture - definitely check and ensure no rust through or rust hasn't comprimised blade or other parts. Don't know much about Mopar products - other than looking for the usual - rust, frame condition, checking fluids for contamination etc. Check trans fluid - if it smells burnt or is orange walk away. I'd also lok carefully at front end - jack up and look for play in bearings/ball joints etc.


----------



## pmrcco (Aug 19, 2011)

check for frame rot through behind the cab, this area is notorious for this

other than that just do your due diligence on the mechanicals


----------



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

*Thanks for the help*

Plow is rusty but solid; works like a charm. Fluids were ok...needs oil change, new plugs (missing on one), etc, etc. but it kept it's temperature just fine the hour drive home. Bought it for $1500 cash. I figure a working 7' plow is worth $1k alone, eh?

Now to get some accounts/sub jobs. If anyone has any openings on the West side of Madison WI, let me know!

Thanks again
ole


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new truck! Unless you have any problems this year, you will end up in the green on the transaction. Snow is right around the corner I think....


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like you did well, enjoy the new truck!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

rick502;1309178 said:


> This is how she turned out


Looks great, now spray it with fluid film


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Paint it with KBS coatings rust stop, take the rusty flakes off, clean it with degreaser, prep with metal ready and paint.... Its super tough and chip resistant! painted my old snowblower with it this is how it came out...


----------

